# Sunday lamb shoulder



## Hockeydudde (Feb 26, 2022)

Prepped a lamb shoulder for dinner tomorrow. 
Boneless shoulder of lamb, filled with fresh garlic, green onions and seasoning. Wrapped and seasoned. Seasoning is fenugreek, taragon, brown mustard seed, garlic powder, pepper and salt.
Tomorrow when we get back from church, it'll probably go in the oven, but still considering throwing it on the Weber kettle.

... To be continued.


----------



## Titch (Feb 26, 2022)

I vote Weber and make some great Taco,s out of it


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 26, 2022)

Gotta give a vote for the Weber kettle!  Just may be the best all around commercial smoker/griller unit around!  We have 3 kettles… maybe I have a problem!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 27, 2022)

I vote for some smoke on it the Weber ....But that's just me.

Unless you are allowed to use some Hickory in the house oven. If so I salute you sir, lol

I had to build the Smokers Shed 50 feet from house so we can have the windows open in the summer, so she really said no to wood chunks in the house oven....Women.    

David


----------



## Hockeydudde (Feb 27, 2022)

All votes were counted. It was a tie. Forum voted for Weber. I voted for lazy. So we compromised, put it on the gasser with a small oak split for the first hour or so. Kept it on the gasser for about 5 hours at about 280 at the grate. Wrapped at about 170 (that's the second picture). Pulled at 204 IT, just short of probe tender, I'd like to slice it, not pull it.
Resting for an hour as I type.


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 27, 2022)

Looks great! I would’ve gone for kettle too, too late! Any plate shots? How was the taste?


----------



## Hockeydudde (Feb 28, 2022)

Came out great! Texture was about how I like my ribs, easily bite-able but not falling apart. Meat was moist and FLAVORFUL. If you like lamb, these were to die for. 
Served with chimichirri, steamed new potatoes, salad with white wine vinaigrette dressing and caramelized pearl onions. This is the first time we have bought the pearl onions. They were delicious, but I told my wife if she wants then again, she can peel then next time.  

I'd never done anything but rack and leg of lamb before a few weeks ago. Now I've done breast and shoulder. The tender cuts are nice sure, but I'm now realizing Australia only sends us rack and leg for a reason . They keep the good stuff for them selves.


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 28, 2022)

I've never had lamb......But that looks darn tasty! 
Jim


----------



## Titch (Mar 1, 2022)

Time you tried to smoke some lamb rear Shanks,No braising, no Liquid .
Or maybe we keep them down here for our own use.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Mar 1, 2022)

Titch said:


> Time you tried to smoke some lamb rear Shanks,No braising, no Liquid .
> Or maybe we keep them down here for our own use.


I raise sheep, you won't be getting my shanks! 
The meat on the shanks is so thin compared to a beef, and I've never tried just smoking beef, always smoked then braised or just braised. Do you have to do anything to keep them from turning to jerky?


----------



## Titch (Mar 1, 2022)

No just run them with a rub
I do cook them over a pan on a grate tho
I did some here




__





						Smoked Lamb Shank on Bulgur
					

One of my favourite things to BBQ. Lamb shanks from Costco, very meaty Smoked at around 120c for about 6 hours. Used Banksia Pods to give a beach fire taste Wrapped for last hour to stop overcooking We served this over Bulgur with mint and Peas              Banksia Pod, not pine cone...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				





Hockeydudde said:


> I raise sheep, you won't be getting my shanks!
> The meat on the shanks is so thin compared to a beef, and I've never tried just smoking beef, always smoked then braised or just braised. Do you have to do anything to keep them from turning to jerky?


----------



## Hockeydudde (Mar 1, 2022)

Ooh! Those look great. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 1, 2022)

Looks great. Smoked lamb and chimichurri is a favorite here.


----------

